# Chateau Secession, France, April 2016



## tank2020 (Apr 21, 2016)

After what had must of been a good 24 hours over 3 weeks scouring the internet I managed to track down this place, the moment I found it, a day of work ws booked and Le Shuttle reserved. I was a bit late on the tourist bus, and few of the amazing features had been lifted, but still a fantastic mooch.

There doesn't seem to be any history on the place, but from wandering around I would say the it wasn't just a residential property.




















































Thanks for looking*

Video HERE

Mark


----------



## Bones out (Apr 21, 2016)

Marvellous.


----------



## tazong (Apr 21, 2016)

Tony Green shouts out "180" - a massive winner bud really good


----------



## smiler (Apr 21, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on it Tank, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 22, 2016)

What a place this is. Would love to see this myself


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2016)

First class video and images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulh90 (Apr 22, 2016)

WOW!!!!
This is amazing place and great images !!!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2016)

Lost for words on that one. Absolutely monumental report!


----------



## Colorado Brother (Apr 22, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, what a place! I love the old radios  you got some really great photos tank2020!


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 24, 2016)

This place is incredible! Amazing photos and loved the video too


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 24, 2016)

Amazing shots mate. Good to see a full report and not just "that shot" 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

I visited this a while back.it's a beautiful place.I loved the staircase.you got some lovely shots here


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2016)

Train booked  might aswel jump on the tour bus


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh dude that is spectacular! Very nice thanks


----------



## mookster (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice one, some of the best I've seen from here.

Also kudos for being one of the few British explorers I've seen to actually spell the name correctly.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2016)

I thought when I first posted it on fb I had got the name wrong.as I have seen it called sucsession a lot.


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I thought when I first posted it on fb I had got the name wrong.as I have seen it called sucsession a lot.



Yeah I think its supposed to have the loopy thing on the bottom of the C, but not sure how to find that symbol!


----------



## Luise (Apr 30, 2016)

Amazing. Right up my street. Enjoyed that, thank you.


----------



## mookster (Apr 30, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I thought when I first posted it on fb I had got the name wrong.as I have seen it called sucsession a lot.



Chateau Secession was it's original given name by the finder, secession meaning to withdraw.

It was then turned into Chateau Sucession by subsequent European explorers, which means to follow on from.

When the tourbus of English explorers turned up it was furhter bastardised into Chateau Sucsession, which sounds like a terrible 1990s porn film title and isn't a word at all...


----------

